# Pleasure Driving



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime (Jul 6, 2009)

Anyone here drive a horse in pleasure driving in breed competition??

If so, please tell about your shows and your experiences.

Bragging is okay!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

My main thing is combined driving, but I have done pleasure driving shows. Very little breed ring just yet as I lack a show cart but someday...
Anyhow, I enjoyed the pleasure driving shows I've been in and did well with my minis  There's not much opportunity here for pleasure driving in shows out of the breed ring though... and with minis, I don't consider the AMHA and AMHR classes "pleasure driving" classes.


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime (Jul 6, 2009)

CheyAut said:


> and with minis, I don't consider the AMHA and AMHR classes "pleasure driving" classes.


Will you expand on what you mean by this?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Different equipment, different way to moving, judges look for different things in the different AMHA and AMHR classes vs what a pleasure driving show (ADS) judge would look for. Single pleasure driving is completely different than ADS pleasure driving shows, for example


----------

